
Ask HN: As a freelancer, what turns you away? - jacob9706
I&#x27;ve been freelancing&#x2F;contracting for a few years now and have never had a problem finding work that I enjoy, but the hiring process can be a nightmare.<p>This is the point where I usually end up walking away and making it known that the reason is due to the convoluted, time consuming process being a huge warning sign of things to come. A few other no-gos include being asked to fill out a skills matrix after phone calls and a clear visual representation of the info has already been shared, a resistance to an in-person right away to see if it&#x27;s a good fit and the all too common coding assignment (this is what GitHub&#x2F;portfolios are for).<p>Do these seem like miniscule issues to you? What are your own issues that get you to walk away as a freelancer&#x2F;contractor?
======
vfulco2
One my pet peeves running a small professional services agency in Shanghai
editing English resumes, creating LinkedIn Profiles, interview coaching and
similar academic support, is when a prospect comes in all hot and heavy. They
love the description of the service, understand my lengthy business career
brings something special, have seen my pricing table on our Taobao shop or I
have explained to them, then ask for discounts up to 50%. What part of this is
a legitimate business, with embedded costs and the need to derive a solid ROR
do they not understand?

------
anoncoward111
Basically if the company knows that you + your skills are legit and valuable,
you will have a lot of leverage over them.

In my line of work (sales), I am dime-a-dozen and I don't have many
connections, so I go along with someone's crazy and stupid hiring process.
Usually I am denied anyway, but after a long process, I landed my current job.

